# Orthopaedic Surgeons in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a decent orthopaedic surgeon that they can recommend in Dubai? Appreciate your responses!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Does anyone have a decent orthopaedic surgeon that they can recommend in Dubai? Appreciate your responses!


Let you know later in the day on Sunday Pamey ... I have to go to one 9:30AM earlier that day ... I'll keep you posted !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Fatenhappy. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

